# Routing a Tele body for a neck humbucker



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a Hiway 1 Tele and I'd like to be able to try a full size humbucker in the neck position at some point in time. It is currently routed for a typical single coil Tele pickup.

I am assuming this route can be done as an after production mod...Correct?

If I get the body routed for a humbucker, would I be able to put a single coil back into the guitar at a later date? (i.e., is the route for a humbucker any deeper than the existing route?)

Has anyone in the forum done this?

Any estimates as to what the cost of having this done would be?

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

It certainly can be done . Recently i routed a humbucker slot in the neck position of a tele ,the customer wanted it done like Keith Richard's Micawbar 
I used his existing pickguard for the humbucker slot .Yes a humbucker slot is deeper & depending on the length of the legs on the humbucker ,vintage PAf style Pickups usually have the longer legs 
( Personally i think long legs belong on women ,Not pickups) 
Anyway It is fully reversible with a new guard the only problem is the depth of the cavity under the pickup will be changed but easily fixed with a block of wood


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mostly what copperhead says...you won't regret it. 

I know it's a long way ..I 'd do it for free for ya .. but it really should take much more than 1/2 hr. There lots of templates available on line to make a jig .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks to both of you for the responses. Much appreciated. 
Especially the kind offer to do the routing for free !! (VERY nice of you Shoretyus !!)

I have recently been talking to a local seller about this:









We shall see.

Hopefully the information in this thread will also be helpful to others

Cheers

Dave


----------

